# récupération des mes photos de mon Cloud sur mon IPhone vers mon PC



## Jaba (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis passé du forfait de 5 Go au forfait 20 Go. Sur mon PC le forfait reste bloqué à 5 Go, et je n'arrive pas à récupérer les autres photos.
Le PC ne tient pas compte de mon changement de forfait.
Quelle opération dois je effectuer pour tout récupérer ?
D'avance merci pour votre retour
Cordialement
Jaba


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Novembre 2022)

Tu t’es déconnecté d’iCloud et reconnecté ?


----------



## Jaba (6 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour ton retour
Oui, je me suis reconnecté, mais j'ai un message d'erreur suivant


Votre espace de stockage iCloud est presque saturéSi votre espace de stockage est insuffisant, les données, photos, vidéos et documents ne seront plus mis à jour.


----------



## ericse (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord, pour être sûr de régler ton problème rapidement, il vaudrait mieux appeler le support Apple, ils sont compétents.
Mais sinon tu peux te connecter directement à ton iCloud à l'adresse www.icloud.com et vérifier ce qui se passe là bas.


----------

